# Sand Shots



## Ray_Jeremy

Being successful out of the sand depends on three things: correct setup, proper technique and consistent point of entry.

You should use a sand wedge when playing short sand shots around the green. A sand wedge may vary from 55 to 58 degrees of loft with 8 to 12 degrees of bounce. I personally prefer a 58-degree sand wedge with 8 degrees of bounce.	


For the correct setup, I like to draw or visualize three lines in the sand, as shown in the photos above. Each line has a specific purpose. The line going from the target to the ball and then extending beyond the ball is called the target line. The line that is about 10 degrees open to the target line is the angle of our feet or toes. Then I draw a line perpendicular to the target line originating at the ball. This represents ball position, which should be off the left heel for right handed golfers (photo below).

Once you have the correct setup with the same amount of weight on each foot, the face of the club should be slightly open (photo at right). This puts loft on the ball and allows the back portion of the bottom of the club to bounce off the sand, as opposed to having the leading edge dig into the sand.

The start of the backswing (see Swing Sequence photos below) should be straight back or slightly outside the target line. There is an immediate breaking of the hands as you start this motion, producing a more vertical swing which encourages the club to enter the sand about two inches behind the ball (this is the point of entry).

What you are actually trying to do is to take as little sand as possible without contacting the ball. Allow the sand to lift the ball from the bunker. (You can work on getting a consistent point of entry with the Point of Entry Drill described here.)


As you make contact with the sand there should be a cupping of the left wrist. Let me explain "cupping." Assume you are wearing a watch on your left wrist and the face, as usual, is pointing outward. When contacting the sand on the forward swing, you should try to take the back of your left hand and move it towards your watch face, thereby creating wrinkles underneath your left wrist. This action is called "cupping of the wrist" and it is very necessary in producing quality sand shots. Since this motion prevents the club from closing, the ball is lifted in the air with backspin.

These are the three most important things regarding sand play around the greens. You don't have to be perfect to get out of a sand bunker, but you have enough of the basic principles to get started.
The Swing Sequence

These photos illustrate the swing sequence on green side sand shots, incorporating a correct setup, proper technique and consistent point of entry.

Sorry for telling this,if u want to see the image,please click on link above 

Based on : Sand Shots - Three Keys to Successful Sand Play


----------



## FrogsHair

I just read an article on fairway bunkers, and using the "3 Ls" to help determine the best way to get out of one. Lie, Lip, and Length. The Lie will tell you what type of shot you can, or can't hit. If the ball is buried, all you can probably get away with is just digging it out to a better shot location. If the ball is sitting up nice, and pretty, then you move on to the Lip of the bunker, and determine what club you can use for the most distance, and still clear the lip of said bunker. If you need a 5i to clear the Lip, don't use a 3i to get the length needed. If the Lie, and Lip are ok, then you can just go with the club for the Length of the shot required. When Length is my only priority, I always go with one more club. If the distance is my normal 5i, I will take a 4i out of a fairway bunker. Since I am probably choking down, I don't mind hitting this shot a little on the thin side.


----------



## cagenicolus

thanks to share with us such useful information.. i got lots here about sand golf shot.


----------



## KrudlerAce

*Spot On*

Excellent Article.

I lot of great information on sand shots. Definately very useful for golfers of all levels.

Cheers.


----------

